# C. jacobsonii flowering underwater



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Pretty sure that's what it is. Waiting for the spathe for verification.

Spathe underwater. About 10 days in from when I first discovered the spathe. It's about 7" tall at the moment and about 2" below the water surface.










Here it is pretty much dead center, ringed by some other crypts.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

One more inch before it breaks the surface. I hope it makes it up there so that I can snap some pics.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Breaching the surface. 


















Sorry for the crappy pics. Dealing with my P&S instead of DSLR.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow, how cool!!! did the flower open outside or did it melt...?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Not sure at the moment. Still hasn't opened.

Here it is as of today. Spathe at surface.









Tank is in the office and only gets turned on when I'm there. LEDs have been off since last Thursday. Hoping that it opens sometime this week now that I'm around turning the lights on/off.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Did this ever open up?


----------

